# Solved: Dev C++ and Mainifest File..



## Codiah (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, so i'm making a simple little program Using C++, the editor i Use is Dev C++, but a few things i'm making for my application require Admin rights, I understand there is away to prompt the Vista AUC to pop-up and ask for this using something called a manifest file... however after the few things i've read on it, i'm still not clear on how to impliment this into my program... 

anyone have a good resource to direct me to on how to do this, or are willing to walk me through it...


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know if this helps, but i think i know what you mean.

http://articles.directorym.net/Vista_User_Access_Control_and_Visual_C-a923779.html
talks about the theory behind it all but it doesnt say anything about how to use the "administrator token" in your manifest file.

i found this 
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/vcgeneral/thread/6a24da29-9d10-4bbe-a5cf-5a38acd64a17/
it explains how different people implemented it themselves in VC


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

heres another thread you might want to look through

http://www.codeguru.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-421859.html

they posted Microsoft's help file on the subject.


----------



## NeonFx (Oct 22, 2008)

In Java anyway, you include a manifest file in the file compilation to have a way for the OS(the JVM in my case) to have its own instance variables it can use to know such things as where the main class is located or the stucture of the package.

Check this out for a deeper understanding of how it works in C++.

On that same site are instructions for adding a manifest file to your build.


----------

